# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  1000. viesti foorumilla

## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumi avattiin yleisölle neljä viikkoa sitten, 28.6.2005 klo 19.10. Tänään, 26.7.2005 klo 17.34 nimimerkki Infiniz kirjoitti foorumin tuhannennen viestin (viestin numero tietokannassa on 1033 ennen avausta kirjoitetuista testiviesteistä johtuen).

Kirjoitimme siis hiukan alle neljässä viikossa ensimmäiset tuhat viestiä.  Uudelle vasta-avatulle foorumille tätä voinee pitää erinomaisena saavutuksena, joka myös osoittaa että foorumille on ollut tilausta.


1000. viestin ja neljän viikon olemassaolon kunniaksi foorumille on lisätty uusi ominaisuus, joka parantaa lukemattomien viestien käsittelyä. Enää eivät nuo oranssit lukemattomien viestien merkit häviä, vaikka et kaikkia uusia viestejä kerkeäisikään kyseisellä kirjautumisella lukaista.
Ominaisuuden asennus saattaa joillekin käyttäjille näyttää aiemmin luettuja viestejä uudelleen lukemattomina. Nämä saa merkattua luetuiksi ilman läpikäymistä etusivun alalaidassa olevasta linkistä.

Lopuksi pientä statistiikkaa foorumin ensimmäiseltä neljältä viikolta:Käyttäjiä: 147 (ylläpidon testitunnus poislaskettuna)Viestejä: 1001Viestejä/käyttäjä: 6,8Viestejä/päivä: 35,75Käyttäjiä, jotka eivät ole (vielä) kirjoittaneet: 52 / 35,37%Tiedonsiirtoa: 1,75 gigatavuaSivulatauksia: lähes 120000
Kommentit ja kysymykset foorumista yms.

----------

